# Neue Lager I. H.Sunday ?



## KHUJAND (3. März 2008)

tach Leute hab hier ein derbe gerittenes Iron-Horse Sunday liegen.
hab alle lager ausgebaut (rahmen soll gepulvert werden) doch leider sind alle lager dicht,- sprich sie drehen sich nicht mehr ! 

nun meine frage an Iron-Horse  wo bekomme ich einen kompl. satz  lager für den rahmen ?

DANKE vorab.  
KJ


----------



## Stiftsquelle (3. März 2008)

http://www.bikestore.cc/index.php/cPath/570

dort habe ich meine schnell (ca. 2 wochen - mussten aus den usa bestellt werden) und unkompliziert bekommen. wäre dann inkl. neuen achsen, schrauben und lagerabdeckkappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2008)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> http://www.bikestore.cc/index.php/cPath/570
> 
> dort habe ich meine schnell (ca. 2 wochen - mussten aus den usa bestellt werden) und unkompliziert bekommen. wäre dann inkl. neuen achsen, schrauben und lagerabdeckkappen.



DANKE !

 u. was hast du bezahlt ?


----------



## oBATMANo (3. März 2008)

Willst Du sehr gute Lager, kannst nen Satz bei Enduro Seals in USA bestellen.
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id55.html

Oder Du schreibst Dir die Nummern von den Lagerschalen auf und bestellst die Lager hier:
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/
Kosten weniger als die Hälfte, aber werden halt auch evtl. nich so lang halten.
Eine Saison sollten sie aber schon durchhalten


----------



## Stiftsquelle (3. März 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !
> 
> u. was hast du bezahlt ?



110 euro.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Willst Du sehr gute Lager, kannst nen Satz bei Enduro Seals in USA bestellen.
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id55.html
> 
> Oder Du schreibst Dir die Nummern von den Lagerschalen auf und bestellst die Lager hier:
> ...




danke ! 

warum sollen die deutschen lager ,- weniger halten als die amerikanischen. 

 werde mein glück mal bei FAG versuchen


----------



## Irvine78 (4. März 2008)

ich hab meine beim skf händler geholt. hatte alle auf lager und hat 60,- eur verlangt.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2008)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> ich hab meine beim skf händler geholt. hatte alle auf lager und hat 60,- eur verlangt.




ja das gleiche wollen die beim FAG händler auch haben...


----------



## oBATMANo (5. März 2008)

Die Enduro Lager sind spezielle Lager.
Kannst auf deren Seite nachlesen.
Halten auch wirklich länger als normale 2rs


----------



## fl1p (5. März 2008)

Lohnt es sich wirklich teurere Lager ohne Käfig zu nehmen? Denn meiner Meinung nach werden die Lager meistens durch Dreck und nicht durch Überbelastung gekillt.
Hat das hier jemand mal tatsächlich ausprobiert? (Jemand der nicht mit nem Hochdruckreiniger auf die Lager hält. )


----------



## rex_sl (7. März 2008)

der vorteil ist das sich die last gleichmäßiger aufs lager verteilt. 

beim bike drehen die sich ja nicht wie beim skateboard immer komplett. die machen immer nur nen kleinen weg. deswegen laufen normale lager schnell ein oder drehen sich garnichtmehr. 

die enduro bearings halten wirklich länger. hab nen satz im vp-free gebaut. super teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (10. März 2008)

RZ Lager mit einem Metallring zum Abdecken gehen schneller kaputt als RS mit ner Plastikscheibe als Dichtung. Also keine RZ aufdrehen lassen.

Die Erfahrung hab ich schon machen müssen.
RS oder 2RS halten da länger.


----------



## fl1p (10. März 2008)

RS ist ja auch Quatsch, die sind schließlich zu einer Seite hin offen, und die RZ haben meistens kleine Schlitze, durch die Dreck und Feuchtigkeit hineinkommen würde.
Am besten wären wohl 2RSH, die dürften auf jeder Seite doppelt gedichtet sein.
Da ich jetzt aber doch recht günstig an die Käfiglosen komme, werde ich die mal nehmen. Und dann am besten nie richtig putzen...


----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2008)

doch aber eben *richtig* putzen und nett nur mim hd-reiniger druffhalten


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2008)

so hab jetzt FAG lager für 38 euro bekommen... (für den kompl. rahmen)
 das sunday ist noch bei mir in der pulverbeschichtung ,- sobald es fertig ist,- kommen bilder.


----------



## Highsider (11. März 2008)

ich freu mich gewaltig  bin total heiß drauf mein ross wieder zu reiten!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2008)

Highsider schrieb:


> ich freu mich gewaltig  bin total heiß drauf mein ross wieder zu reiten!



das kannste auch.
 wird auf jedem fall besser sein als NEU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2008)

gestrahlt,- gepulvert. u. neue FAG lager eingepresst.


----------



## Firefox2000 (15. April 2008)

Etwas muss ich da richtig stellen.

"Z" bzw. "2Z" Lager haben den besagten Spalt da diese nur mit blechdeckel abgedeckt sind. 
Vorteil: sie laufen viel leichter.

"RS" bzw. "2RS" Lager sind abgedichtet. Sie sind dadurch auch gegen Spritzwasser geschützt. 
Nachteil: laufen viel schwerer.

"2RZ" bzw. "RZ" oder die neuen SKF "2RSL" bzw. "RSL" haben eine nichtschleifende Kunststoffdichtung. Ebenfalls gegen Spritzwasser geschützt aber laufen so leicht wie die "Z" Lager.

Gruß


----------



## Crak (29. Juli 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Die Enduro Lager sind spezielle Lager.
> Kannst auf deren Seite nachlesen.
> Halten auch wirklich länger als normale 2rs



sind doch eig auch billiger wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe 66$ inkl versand.

brauche nämlich auch neue


----------



## Crak (11. August 2008)

...


----------



## TZR (17. August 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gestrahlt,- gepulvert. u. neue FAG lager eingepresst.



Wie kriegt man die Beule da rein? Waren da Anschlagpuffer an der Gabel?


----------



## MoNu (30. November 2008)

hi

kann mir mal einer ne kurze info geben welche lager jetzt am besten geeignet sind und wie teuer die sind?

bräuchte auch neue lager.

MfG
Moe


----------



## TZR (6. Januar 2009)

Falls mal jemand die Lager bei Enduroforkseals bestellt, würde ich einen Satz mitbestellen. Ein Satz kostet $40, Versand $28. Mittelfristig will ich mir so einen Satz mal hinlegen, aber es eilt nicht.


----------



## Idebug (21. Januar 2009)

hab mein sunday 1 monat gehabt und nach einer woche frankreich hat ich lager mal in der hand und die drehten sich nur noch mit roher gewalt...

also ich brücht auch mal neue lager...
im mountainbikerider produkt special steht drinnen das es den enduro lagersatz bei toxoholics gibt...
mal sehn ob man die da herbekommt
von IH lagern halt ich trotzedem nix aber das sind ja die enduro lager glaub.


----------



## TZR (21. Januar 2009)

Sag dann mal Bescheid, was die dort kosten.


----------



## MoNu (21. Januar 2009)

genau muss ich auch wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (30. Januar 2009)

mich würde es auch interessieren


----------



## Ton1 (11. März 2009)

Hi,

würde mich auch anschließen, bräuchte auch nen Lagersatz!!
ne HR Achse wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Lockedup90 (24. März 2009)

In nem anderen Thread wurde mir schon der Tipp gegeben die Lager mittels eines Heißtluftföns und Eisspray bzw. Kältespray raus zu bekommen. Hat leider net so hingehauen. 
Daher meine Frage hat jemand noch ne andere Idee, mit der er das schon selber hinbekommen hat??


----------



## cubebiker (25. März 2009)

Wenn ihr das Set bei enduroforkseals bestellt kostet das 39$. Das Zeuch ist innert einer Woche da.
Haben auch Xpress Versand für ein paar Dollar mehr. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## TZR (4. April 2009)

Ist das bei euch auch so, daß sich die Lager im Hinterbau verschieben, wenn ihr die obere Wippe hinten von Hand auseinanderdrückt?
Ich hätte gedacht, die Lager doch stremmer in den Lagerschalen sitzen. Spiel hat es aber nicht.


----------



## Idebug (4. April 2009)

cubebiker sind das die gleichen lager wie standart mäßig drin sind<----- die sin nämlich ziemlich für die tonne...

und hast du per kreditkarte bezalt? wenn dann bestell ich gleich 2 sätze und per kreditkarte.


----------



## cubebiker (4. April 2009)

Das weiss ich nicht mehr... Aber ich habe auf jeden Fall mit Kreditkarte und Express Versand bestellt und das ging schneller als manch deutscher Onlineshop ist.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. April 2009)

Will grad bei einem Shop bestellen hab alle Lager zusammen
Möchte jemand nen guten und echt günstigen Satz mitbestellen?
Heute noch melden bitte!

Na ja was heist billig..
darunter sind auch die bessten von SKF...  die sollte mindestens eine Saison durchmachen


----------



## TZR (7. April 2009)

Die werden wohl keine MAX-E haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. April 2009)

Hab alles ausgemessen beim Händler gefragt er hat mir alle gleichen Modelle aufgeschrieben und drangehalten 100% gleiche Maße keine Sorge


----------



## TZR (7. April 2009)

Die Sundays ab 2007 haben einige Lager mit verbreitertem Innenring. Ich glaub die gibts nur von Enduro.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. April 2009)

Oh kacke stimmt..
Hab von meinem 06er nur ausgerechnet.. mist.. egal dann hat sich die Sache erledigt


----------



## TZR (10. April 2009)

Hast deine schon bestellt? Fürs erste würden mir auch die normalen Normlager der oberen Wippe reichen.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (10. April 2009)

Die kommen per Rechnung vielleicht kann ich noch was ändern 
Bestellt hab ich schon.
Ansonsten ebend nochmal


----------



## Idebug (16. April 2009)

wenn man bei den amis jezt son kit bestellt weiß jemand ob die an die 08er sunday rahmen passen???
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (16. April 2009)

die 07er und die 08er haben doch beide die MAX-E Lager oder nicht?
Ich denke schon ,dass das passt


----------

